# softbox size for full length portraits



## lance70 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello.... what's a good softbox size for doing full length portraits? Thank you..


----------



## Designer (Feb 3, 2015)

How big of a softbox can you get?

I actually have thought of making my own.  

Big

No, Bigger

Even bigger.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 3, 2015)

I use 2, one above the other, to get a "tall" softbox for those purposes.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll generally use either my 50" square SB, or my 60" brolly-box for full body shots, but Buckster's 'stacking' idea works well too.


----------



## KmH (Feb 3, 2015)

Basically you want a softbox as tall, or close to as tall as, what you're shooting.


----------



## Designer (Feb 3, 2015)

There is a big advantage in stacking two of them; you can use them individually for something else.


----------

